# Star Wars by Fantasy Flight Games?



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Just thought i would leave this here, didn't see a thread, for all you Star Wars nerds, (like me)

http://www.frontlinegaming.org/2012/02/10/star-wars-war-game/

I am intrigued.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Interesting... but... 6 factions? Jedi, Sith, Imperials and what else... Ewoks? Gunghans? Trade Alliance Mechs? Bounty Hunters? The Hutts? Mandalorians? 

Can't really see what they'd do and keep it true to cannon.... and somehow I can see this ending up as a Clone Wars era game... which is meh worthy to me. 

As long as they keep Lucas away from it though, it may be worth keeping an eye on...


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

I swing by the Fantasy Flight Event Center at least once a month. I've heard a little here and there but nothing too solid. They currently have a LCG and an X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter combat game with minis, however, no release dates yet.

When I go back down that way next weekend I'll see if I can find some more out.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

I heard about the X-Wing game and there was plenty of wishlisting for a skirmish game on FFG's site (inc me). I didn't expect this one to come on so fast. Especially as someone commented FFG wouldn't get the minis license.

6 Factions seems a bit ambitious but we will see. I wonder if they will be pre-paints or kits? I am hoping plastic kits like GW unless the prepaints are awesome, which is unlikely. Again I hope they focus more on OT. Stormtroopers are the way ahead. On second thoughts if they can produce them to the same quality as the Dust minis I could also be in.

McM it's starting to get scary how we seem share the same nerd hobby desires. Liking the avatar also. Boba is my favourite SW character. Be intersting to see what FFG do with him, if they produce him, suicide if they didn't as he always sells like hot cakes. Thankfully the books resurrected him from the Sarlaac pit and he went on to become one of the biggest dudes in the galaxy.

Lets hope they get some more rumour on this game soon.



> When I go back down that way next weekend I'll see if I can find some more out.


Use the old Jedi mind trick on them  if that doesn't work Force Grip em til they squeal.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

If they do this right I can see it being some serious competition for 40k.

Fantasy Flight is one of the few game companies that I consider to be wholly competent (except for their proofreaders, but that's a small flaw). If anyone can do this right, it's them.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Both the living card game and X-wing I have been waiting very patiently for but had not heard anything about this. I knew that they were planning one in the future now the question that comes to mind are:

1. pre-painted or not?
2. collectable or not?

Also while I love FFG they flopped with the Martian chronicles but have balanced that with DUST tactics. I just hope they make good decisions in making this game. I loved the WOTC [email protected]) game and was sorry to see it go.
Factions:
1. old republic
2. Sith
3. Republic
4. Separatist
5. Rebel Alliance
6 Empire


7. Madalorian
8. Vong
9. Black Sun syndicate
10. New Republic


Doc


----------



## Wuzntlistening (Nov 19, 2011)

I will throw so much money at Vong minis...


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Fantasy Flight is one of the few game companies that I consider to be wholly competent (except for their proofreaders, but that's a small flaw). If anyone can do this right, it's them.


But everyone complains that 40k needs better proof readers 

Anyway to the OP, I remember the guys at the FF booth at Gencon mentioning about starting talks, but their focus was on the living card game as that was a sure thing at the time. I wonder what GW would think of a licence holder going into direct competition with them.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I completely agree with Katie. Fantasy Flight have the potential to get this right and if they do I would be very happy indeed.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice, I might take a look into this.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

FF make awesome games, SW is a good franchise - the only reservations I would have is that FF don't yet make a combat mini game like 40k, so we will have to see how they turn their hands to it - I am quite optimistic here. The other reservation is that SW has both excellent and total cack in its umbrella franchise, I am not sure how it would pan out in bit battle games - skirmish style and we are there, but the "I want to play with a lightsaber" hangup may mean it becomes jedi vs army and that will not be very sucessful.

Sometimes I wonder how many SW things get screwed by the need to make the jedi/sith the uber powerhouses over others, it makes the footsoldier largely irelevant - to the point that they even adopt CC as a viable war method over blasting people to pieces because they know that a lone force user will live past all your guns


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well FF has the a so so chance at either making their license a great thing or shit. Before WotC, SW was a great game. Then WOTC got it and made it a pile of steaming shit. Now lets hope it can be redeemed. I am going to guess that it is going to be plastic kits since there was already a pre painted miniature game and it sucked.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Bubblematrix said:


> FF make awesome games, SW is a good franchise - the only reservations I would have is that FF don't yet make a combat mini game like 40k, so we will have to see how they turn their hands to it - I am quite optimistic here. The other reservation is that SW has both excellent and total cack in its umbrella franchise, I am not sure how it would pan out in bit battle games - skirmish style and we are there, but the "I want to play with a lightsaber" hangup may mean it becomes jedi vs army and that will not be very sucessful.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how many SW things get screwed by the need to make the jedi/sith the uber powerhouses over others, it makes the footsoldier largely irelevant - to the point that they even adopt CC as a viable war method over blasting people to pieces because they know that a lone force user will live past all your guns


Dust tactics is a very popular mini's combat game they make. It is set in an alternate earth where WWII didn't end.


Doc


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

always loved star wars, i would like the opportunity to command an army of droids onto the battlefield


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

This will certainly be interesting to see how it pans out. I'm not holding my breath though. SW minis was fun but to me it was more of playing it for the sake of having a casual game with friends who also read the novels. However, I can see the FF game starting out good and then Lucas getting involved resulting in a flop... just like with Decipher.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> This will certainly be interesting to see how it pans out. I'm not holding my breath though. SW minis was fun but to me it was more of playing it for the sake of having a casual game with friends who also read the novels. However, I can see the FF game starting out good and then Lucas getting involved resulting in a flop... just like with Decipher.


Lucas is retiring. So that won't be a problem anymore.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I miss Decipher Star Wars CCG, that was a great game.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

Lucas is retiring!! WOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

GreatUncleanOne said:


> Lucas is retiring!! WOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


I know that he isn't everyone's favorite world builder...but he did build Star Wars. It was his initial vision and we should all respect him for that. He has done many thing "we" maybe wouldn't have done but it was his to do that with. Even with that said because of him we have enjoyed countless hours of movies, books, comics, games, and now TV shows. Going forward if Dave Faloni gets to lead more operations we should see product we will enjoy even more but just don't forget where we would be if Lucas never was........trekkies....noooooooo!!...LOL...JK!!


Doc


----------



## sverigesson (Sep 21, 2011)

This is one of the few things possible in the whole universe that could turn me away from 40k. I hope it is awesome, so I can force all my friends to start playing.


----------



## S71GGY (May 14, 2011)

As much as i love SW i dont think it will be succesfull, it will become popular at first but then the faults will show and with GW being so popualr for so long people will just return back GW, its like MMORPG people play new ones find the faults and run back to WOW . i may be wrong though... it could be very interesting, an army of ewoks would be so awesome !


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

docgeo said:


> I know that he isn't everyone's favorite world builder...but he did build Star Wars. It was his initial vision and we should all respect him for that. He has done many thing "we" maybe wouldn't have done but it was his to do that with. Even with that said because of him we have enjoyed countless hours of movies, books, comics, games, and now TV shows. Going forward if Dave Faloni gets to lead more operations we should see product we will enjoy even more but just don't forget where we would be if Lucas never was........trekkies....noooooooo!!...LOL...JK!!
> 
> 
> Doc


I didn't realize until now that Doc is George Lucas.:shok:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I'm sorry, but the thought of filling heavy slots with AT-AT's made me wee a bit.

Even if I didn't play the game (and I suspect I would - or at least collect an army for it), there'd be four-legged ork walkers all over the gaff...


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I didn't realize until now that Doc is George Lucas.:shok:


Initiate Order 67.......Jace of Ultramar knows!!!!!! Wipe them out all of them....show no mercy!!

Doc


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

docgeo said:


> Initiate Order 67.......Jace of Ultramar knows!!!!!! Wipe them out all of them....show no mercy!!
> 
> Doc


Don't even, 'cause I'm gonna get you Sucka!


----------



## S71GGY (May 14, 2011)

Grins1878 said:


> I'm sorry, but the thought of filling heavy slots with AT-AT's made me wee a bit.
> 
> Even if I didn't play the game (and I suspect I would - or at least collect an army for it), there'd be four-legged ork walkers all over the gaff...


Thats does sound pretty badass.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

docgeo said:


> Factions:
> 1. old republic
> 2. Sith
> 3. Republic
> ...


Vong... would be incredible. Then again, the issue will exist as to what timeframe the game would be made for. Post movies, Vong would be fine. I would think that the Chiss Empire could also be a likely candidate, because those blue skinned red-eyed freaks are badass.

Regardless... very awesome possibilities for this, though the natural necessity to stick to either space combat or strictly ground combat will suck... what to choose, what to choose!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ground combat would be my guess for this seeing how they have a space game in the works.
I think an AT-AT would be right around the size of a Titan and probably expensive too.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

There are some speeder units that could be used like :

republic--The Low Altitude Assault Transport/infantry (LAAT/i)

Separatist-- Vulture droid

Hutts--Jabba's sail barge and skiffs

Rebel-- Snow speeders

Doc


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Speeder Bikes
Swoops
BARC speeder bike

Fast attack anyone?


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Dust Tactics is a tile-based wargame. I don‘t know why people insist on calling it a board game, if you said that to a Battletech player he‘d lynch you. Anyway, if this sw game is anything like Dust, the minis will be pre-assembled and given a coat of team-coloured primer. Actual kits would have been sweet, and I think FFG missed an opportunity there considering how sweet the walking tank minis are. But hey, in their raw primer they look like super-detailed versions of toy army men, and you gotta love that.

Anyway, enough gushing about Dust. Going the same direction is definately a good idea for a sw game, being able to unbox and play means younger demographics are going to be drawn to it too.


----------



## Zenzi (Dec 13, 2008)

sounds awesome, im hoping/ looking forward too buying some awesome CIS Droid armies FTW, sorry to everyone who hates the clone wars soo much.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i cant see it being a collectors game, it will more likely be a game in a box if anything with some supplements, also if memory serves, Dust was created by someone else and "acquired" by FFG later on which is pretty common for them to do.


----------



## sverigesson (Sep 21, 2011)

Boc said:


> Vong... would be incredible. Then again, the issue will exist as to what timeframe the game would be made for. Post movies, Vong would be fine. I would think that the Chiss Empire could also be a likely candidate, because those blue skinned red-eyed freaks are badass.


I agree the Vong would be pretty sweet, and if I don't see Thrawn in this game, I will harm someone greatly. As for the time frame, I believe that it would be in their best interests to (at least over time) cater to all the time periods. I imagine they will start with the original trilogy (Empire/Rebellion/Hutts and Bounty Hunters, etc.) and then start releasing new waves set in different time frames. Who doesn't want to see Revan(Old Republic) take on Maul(prequels), or Roan Fel(Legacy) throw down against Palpatine(original trilogy)? I will play this game regardless, but the possibility to put together dream matchups from across the ages would cause me to practically throw money at Fantasy Flight.

Other matchups which give me a tingly feeling in my stomach:
Luke vs. Qui-Gon Jinn
Lando Calrissian vs. Jango Fett
Boba Fett vs. Canderous Ordo
Darth Bane vs. Darth Caedus
Yoda vs. Jar Jar Binks (Take that, you!)
Kyle Katarn vs. Count Dooku
Darth Krayt vs. Mace MOTHER F'IN Windu
Zaalbar vs. Chewbacca
AT-AT vs. Jawa Sandcrawler (Just because that would be awesome! Come on, Fantasy Flight, I'll give you all my money!)
Kyp Durron vs. Exar Kun
Bastila Shan vs. Jaina Solo
Old Obi-Wan vs. Young Obi-Wan!!!
Cad Bane vs. Han Solo
Durge vs. General Grievous
Mara Jade vs. Starkiller
HK-47 vs anyone in the whole damn galaxy.
Plus, give me clone troopers, Commander Cody, Arc Troopers, and Republic Commandos (particularly Delta Squad) please!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!

Seriously, say what you will about the WotC game (okay, I'll do it for you, the random/collectible nature made it suck, and the game itself just made it suck harder), but the one thing they did right was making sure you could use all your favorite characters from the entire continuity. Hell, I would buy most of the models I mentioned above regardless of what faction I played, simply because they would be too badass not to. I mean, it would be like throwing away money to only focus on one time period.

Okay, I'm done. Sorry for subjecting you to that massive amount of text.

P.S. Nien Numb, Boss Nass (I'M BRIAN BLESSED!), IG-88, Ki-Adi Mundi, Crix Madine, Porkins, Biggs, Wedge and the rest of the pilots, Greedo (now we can prove Han Shot first!), Admiral Piett, Admiral Ackbar, Aayla Secura, Tarfful, Dash Rendar, Darth Malak, Zam Wesell, Anakin Solo, Cade Skywalker, Darth Krayt, Darth Nihilus, Darth Talon, Darth Traya, Talon Karrde, Darth Sion, Luminara Unduli, Shaak Ti, Joruus C'boath, Bail Organa, Dengar, Admiral Daala, Bossk, Plo Koon, Lumiya, Ben Skywalker, Kit Fisto, Aurra Sing, Asajj Ventress, Leia, Padme, C-3P0 and R2-D2!!!....

Sorry, I think I just had a geek-gasm.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If there is a tight game system, they stay away from the prequel shite, someone else in my geographical area picks it up, and the models are plastic kits... I will happily create a legion of Storm Troopers with Walker support, Speeder Bikes and led by Darth Vader to dominate 6x4s in York.

However there are a lot of "ifs" in that sentence.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

This has a lot of potential for success, but also a lot of potential for utter failure. I can't wait to see which way it goes though.

I can dig any era of Star Wars if it is executed correctly per lore. I would prefer me some New Republic Yuuzhan Vong though :biggrin:


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like they will be releasing it sometime in the nearish (between now and November) future as it will be a part of their big World Tournament. 

Here's a link to the Tournament page:

http://fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=3074


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

Sethis said:


> *If* there is a tight game system, _IF_they stay away from the prequel shite, _IF_ someone else in my geographical area picks it up, and _IF_the models are plastic kits... I will happily create a legion of Storm Troopers with Walker support, Speeder Bikes and led by Darth Vader to dominate 6x4s in York.
> 
> However there are a lot of "ifs" in that sentence.


There's only one 'IF'...so fixed it for you


----------



## sverigesson (Sep 21, 2011)

darktide said:


> Looks like they will be releasing it sometime in the nearish (between now and November) future as it will be a part of their big World Tournament.
> 
> Here's a link to the Tournament page:
> 
> http://fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=3074


I was hugely excited when I saw this on their website! That means it has to be coming out relatively soon. Which is good, because I've become somewhat obsessed with X-Wing.

As for the "potential" miniature ground combat game, I'd say the most important thing for me is a good set of game mechanics that give an accurate and fun idea of how combat is in the SW Galaxy. Here's hoping!


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

The other route I would be very happy with is if FFG got in touch with the team behind EARTH REBORN and said can you license us your game system to use on a Star Wars version. Earth Reborn really has a great system for a smaller scale skirmish and the mechanics to handle almost anything with a bit of thought. True it is a bit complex at first but then the game just gets better & better. Something like Death Star escape would be brilliant using this system although they would probably want to make bigger pre-set tile pieces for a Star Wars game.

Even better they go for a full on skirmish/tabletop game but skin the cat both ways by producing an Earth Reborn type skirmish/RPG game with minis that could be used in both systems.

http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/73171/earth-reborn


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like the X-Wing game is a go for this summer. The ships don't look too bad either. Just hope they keep things interesting for more than a few weeks.

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=3213


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hm. This could prove interesting. I'd definitely be interested.


----------

